# I am looking for digital projector to purchase.



## Scared Skinny (Jul 23, 2013)

Gotta find a digital projector for a good price. Two if I can find a deal! My search begins!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been looking for one as well. They are pretty expensive!


----------



## Scared Skinny (Jul 23, 2013)

Found one on Amazon! $150.00 got me a used one with projector, cords, original manuals and carrying case! Looking for a second one now!


----------

